# how big dwarf monitors get



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

looking at some in pet shop they tiny cute things but how big do they actualy grow to in adult please anyone


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think if its the ackies [spiny tail, ridge tail] ones then i think they get to 24 inches ish.
Im not sure about the other dwarf species liek the timor but around the same i think.


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

yellow ackies get about 18'' bit smaller than reds but are more readily available and cheaper

the pygmy mulga from australia are smaller still but extremely rare because
there are only a few being bred in captivity and australia do not export ther wildlife

even smaller are storrs monitors which get about 12'' these guys are difficult to get hold of

on the larger side are freckled, peacock, and timor monitors and the tree monitor complex which all get between 2 and 4 ft 

Hope this helps Rich


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

*all helps but*

ok cool info but these did not look like ackies they were a perfect replica of a monitor about six inch from nose to tip of tail very light green speckle on top with white belly retailing at 130£ each or 200£ a pair all the pet shop said was they dwarf monitors will try and get some pics this next week any body else with more info very welcome saw these in leaping lizards pet shop in york 
cheers


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

They get around 16inch-20inch but get up to 24inch. Also you didnt say what dwarf monitor...they are other dwarf monitors about.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nathan and jacqz said:


> ok cool info but these did not look like ackies they were a perfect replica of a monitor about six inch from nose to tip of tail very light green speckle on top with white belly retailing at 130£ each or 200£ a pair all the pet shop said was they dwarf monitors will try and get some pics this next week any body else with more info very welcome saw these in leaping lizards pet shop in york
> cheers


Hmmm Pygmy Mulga Monitors, but they go for £350-£500+.
Carnt think of any with speckled tails that are dwarf. Maybe a Blue Tailed, but a young one,Young water monitor (will have speckles but not a dwarf), Goulds, Rough Neck. There are loads of possible monitors that have speckled tail, but none that i can think of that are dwarf.


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

*thanks guys*

will look and ask more in pet shop and see what our little friends really are they sooooooo cute will try and get pics asap to so we can all look


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Yellow ackies about 20-24 inches (mine is 22"), reds are generally bulkier, but anyone selling true reds will be asking around £1000 a pair if not more. 

Kimberly rock monitors (V.glauerti) are slender and get a bit longer 36" tops I think but mostly tail, but they have a banded tail.

Theres a fair few species, timors, peacocks, pygmy mulga, V.kingoram, V.pilbarensis, V.storri (storrs monitor), V.brevicauda, V.tristis (freckled monitor), but I'm sure a photo will solve the mystery :flrt:

: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nathan and jacqz said:


> they were a perfect replica of a monitor


 
?? 


Spiny-tailed goanna, _Varanus acanthurus acanthurus_
Common Ridge-tailed Monitor, _Varanus acanthurus brachyurus_
Island Ridge-tailed Monitor, _Varanus acanthurus insulanicus_

Rock Monitor, _Varanus albigularis_
White-throated Monitor, _Varanus albigularis albigularis_
Angola White-throated Monitor, _Varanus albigularis angolensis_
Black-throated Monitor, _Varanus albigularis ionidesi_

Peacock Monitor, _Varanus auffenbergi_
Northern Ridge-tailed Goanna, _Varanus baritji_
Black tree monitor, _Varanus beccarii_
Bengal monitor, _Varanus bengalensis_
Golden-spotted Tree Monitor, _Varanus boehmei_
Louisiade Tree Monitor, _Varanus bogerti_
Short-tailed monitor, _Varanus brevicauda_
Pilbara Goanna _Varanus bushi_
Turquois Monitor, _Varanus caerulivirens_
Stripe-tailed Goanna, _Varanus caudolineatus_
Ceram Mangrove Monitor, _Varanus cerambonensis_
Blue-tailed Monitor, _Varanus doreanus_
Dumeril's Monitor, _Varanus dumerilii_
Desert Pygmy Monitor, _Varanus eremius_
Savannah monitor, _Varanus exanthematicus_
Finsch's Monitor, _Varanus finschi_
Yellow Mangrove Monitor, _Varanus flavescens_
Perentie, _Varanus giganteus_
Pygmy Mulga Goanna, _Varanus gilleni_
Kimberley Rock Monitor, _Varanus glauerti_
Black-palmed Rock Monitor, _Varanus glebopalma_
Sand goanna, _Varanus gouldii_
Horn's Monitor, _Varanus gouldii horni_
Yellow-spotted Monitor, _Varanus gouldii rubidus_

Desert Monitor, _Varanus griseus_
Western Desert Monitor, _Varanus griseus griseus_
Eastern Desert Monitor, _Varanus griseus caspius_
Thar Desert Monitor, _Varanus griseus koniecznyi_

Mangrove Monitor, _Varanus indicus_
Peach Throat Monitor, _Varanus jobiensis_
Hakoi, _Varanus juxtindicus_
Canopy Goanna, _Varanus keithhornei_
King's Goanna, _Varanus kingorum_
Komodo Dragon, _Varanus komodoensis_
Kordo Tree Monitor, _Varanus kordensis_
Panay Monitor, _Varanus mabitang_
Blue-spotted Tree Monitor, _Varanus macraei_
Quince Monitor, _Varanus melinus_
Mertens' Water Monitor, _Varanus mertensi_
Mitchell's Water Monitor, _Varanus mitchelli_
Clouded Monitor, _Varanus nebulosus_
Nile monitor, _Varanus niloticus_
Gray's monitor, _Varanus olivaceus_
Ornate Monitor, _Varanus ornatus_
Argus monitor, _Varanus panoptes panoptes_
_Varanus panoptes horni_
_Varanus panoptes rubidus_

Pilbara Rock Monitor, _Varanus pilbarensis_
Emerald Tree Monitor, _Varanus prasinus_
 
Emerald tree monitor (also called Green tree monitor) lizard _Varanus prasinus_



Blunt-spined Goanna, _Varanus primordius_
Megalania, _Varanus prisca_ (extinct)
_Varanus rainerguentheri_
Reisinger's Tree Monitor, _Varanus reisingeri_
Rosenberg's Goanna or Heath Monitor, _Varanus rosenbergi_
Black Roughneck Monitor, _Varanus rudicollis_
Crocodile monitor, _Varanus salvadorii_
CRT monitor
TFT monitor
which monitor do you mean,


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

as said above they average around 2ft


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

miffikins said:


> Yellow ackies about 20-24 inches (mine is 22"), reds are generally bulkier, but anyone selling true reds will be asking around £1000 a pair if not more.
> 
> Kimberly rock monitors (V.glauerti) are slender and get a bit longer 36" tops I think but mostly tail, but they have a banded tail.
> 
> ...


But they retail at £130-£200 a pair! Only thing i can think of that would have greeny spots on tail for tthat price are water monitors, but they get huge.
Pic will reveal


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

They do, but not all retailers realise what they have in stock. Especially seeing as they are labelled as dwarf monitors which gives no indication of species at all, so surely if they knew eactly what they had they would label species name and put dwarf monitor in brackets....

It could be one of those but the retailer just doesn't realise its real retail value, does happen on occasion. And if so it means some one will get themselves a bargain!!

: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

if its a pygmy mulga, i will take 2! lol


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Around 2 foot


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

nathan and jacqz said:


> looking at some in pet shop they tiny cute things but how big do they actualy grow to in adult please anyone


Wasnt leaping lizards by any chance ???


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ye, it was leaping lizards.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ooooooooo have leaping lizards got more monitors in?????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

They had Ackies, what else they got!? And what are these that guy is going on about?


----------



## nathan and jacqz (Dec 25, 2007)

*been in today and found out*

ben in to leaping lizards today and asked about dwarf monitors thay are actually ackies thanks all for replies and help much appreciated ok how big these grow and what requirements will i need if i want one for future reference


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

snakelover said:


> They had Ackies, what else they got!? And what are these that guy is going on about?


lol just checked there site and yeah they only have ackies in so this guy must be talkin bout ackies.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

nathan and jacqz said:


> ben in to leaping lizards today and asked about dwarf monitors thay are actually ackies thanks all for replies and help much appreciated ok how big these grow and what requirements will i need if i want one for future reference


they get about 24inches and you'll need a viv around 4x2x2 for a pair. if you do a search on here theres loads of info. good luck : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Look at a care sheet. They get about 16-24inches.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus, and a Varanus A.B. And hopefully get them altogether in this viv i have/am setting up.

I


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Theres a few good caresheets out there, but as said 4x2x2 is a good size viv for one or 2. Deepish substrate as they like to burrow and as such root any rocks to the floor of the viv or they may squish themselves!

They eat the usual most insects and a pinky now and then.

Snakelover you must be saving your dosh for some reds!! The last I saw for sale were females at £995 and males at £775 which were US imports. Maybe when I have a decent lottery win I'll get some reds too :no1:

: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Wont be getting the Pure reds, but will be getting reds if that make sence.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anywhere label them as colours anymore?? I only ever see them as 'ackies' now. Most are a mix of the 2 species now I guess, but cracking animals non the less :no1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

CPR Have red ackies for £195, i see them as red ackies now and again.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Really?? Their site just lists them as Varanus acanthurus and ackies. You can source true reds in the US/Canada and Germany, but pricey and I'm not sure I would want to purposefully ship an animal all that way. That said they are very pretty :no1:

The two species it seems are a bit lost now in captivity as some 'intelligent' people obviously interbred them so the market is mainly comprised of the mixed subspecies progeny, which is a bit of a shame.

: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh ye, they have updated the site thats wh, they did have Reds for £195. Anyway I cant find any reds or yellows so may just get norms again.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

miffikins said:


> The two species it seems are a bit lost now in captivity as some 'intelligent' people obviously interbred them so the market is mainly comprised of the mixed subspecies progeny, which is a bit of a shame.


Agreed


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I think unless you search pretty hard and have the cash all you can really get is indivduals which are a mix of each subspecies, which are now just being referred to as 'normals' which is silly because they arn't really normal.
I don't know if they are kept much in captivity but lets just hope people don't start breeding _V. acanthurus insulanicus_ with the 'normals' as that will be another down subspecies down the drain...

Rant over :no1:

: victory:


----------

